# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  The Stars Come Out at Night

## amyb

Reporting from our perch in The French West Indies.

I have no clue how things went for the huge fund raiser held last night in St Jean. We stayed home. A quiet night planned. (Except of course for an occasional scream or groan from the NFL big guy I bunk with up here.)

I do know that around 2am the clouds passed after a downpour leaving clear wide open heavenly viewing of the skies above. I went out and beheld an awesome sight.a stunning row of bright stars strung  left to right in the heavens above for my south facing view. The glow from each bright star shining so brightly was incredible and the aligned  formation breathtaking. The other stars, even constellation Orion, were no match for this show of splendor.

Sorry, no photos. But a St Barth view that will remain in my brain for the rest of my life. Old age can be and is a blessing and a curse. Last night I was grateful for my bladders reliable wake up call as I took the chance to see for myself (as Samuel F B Morse first telegraphed so appropriately) WHAT HATH GOD WROUGHT. 

Feeling grateful and counting my blessings.

A terrific finale as 2022 comes to a close.

Stay safe. Have Happy journeys. And remember take time to smell the roses and look up at the stars and know that you are a part of an enormous Uncharted  U niverse and that you are so lucky to have found a spot right here in the paradise we share, St Barths.

OK, end of sermon from a mount in Lurin.

HAPPY NEW YEAR 🎊 LChayim, TO LIFE,


.

----------


## Rosita



----------


## cec1

Thank you for this beautiful message, Amy . . . in its good wishes & thrilling description of the vast awesomeness of our universe. Happy New Year to you & “the NFL big guy!”

----------


## Dennis

> Reporting from our perch in The French West Indies.
> 
> I have no clue how things went for the huge fund raiser held last night in St Jean. We stayed home. A quiet night planned. (Except of course for an occasional scream or groan from the NFL big guy I bunk with up here.)
> 
> I do know that around 2am the clouds passed after a downpour leaving clear wide open heavenly viewing of the skies above. I went out and beheld an awesome sight….a stunning row of bright stars strung  left to right in the heavens above for my south facing view. The glow from each bright star shining so brightly was incredible and the aligned  formation breathtaking. The other stars, even constellation Orion, were no match for this show of splendor.
> 
> Sorry, no photos. But a St Barth view that will remain in my brain for the rest of my life. Old age can be and is a blessing and a curse. Last night I was grateful for my bladder’s reliable wake up call as I took the chance to see for myself (as Samuel F B Morse first telegraphed so appropriately) WHAT HATH GOD WROUGHT. 
> 
> Feeling grateful and counting my blessings.
> ...




it might have been this:

https://www.kxan.com/news/science/st...nment-in-2022/

----------


## cec1

Great reporting, Dennis — merci!

----------


## Cwater

Beautiful.  Happy 2023 from LI

----------


## GMP62

> Reporting from our perch in The French West Indies.
> 
> I have no clue how things went for the huge fund raiser held last night in St Jean. We stayed home. A quiet night planned. (Except of course for an occasional scream or groan from the NFL big guy I bunk with up here.)
> 
> I do know that around 2am the clouds passed after a downpour leaving clear wide open heavenly viewing of the skies above. I went out and beheld an awesome sight….a stunning row of bright stars strung  left to right in the heavens above for my south facing view. The glow from each bright star shining so brightly was incredible and the aligned  formation breathtaking. The other stars, even constellation Orion, were no match for this show of splendor.
> 
> Sorry, no photos. But a St Barth view that will remain in my brain for the rest of my life. Old age can be and is a blessing and a curse. Last night I was grateful for my bladder’s reliable wake up call as I took the chance to see for myself (as Samuel F B Morse first telegraphed so appropriately) WHAT HATH GOD WROUGHT. 
> 
> Feeling grateful and counting my blessings.
> ...



Thank you for your loving message, Amy. Every day is a gift and taking pleasure in the beauty around us, be it celestial or right in our own backyards, is so special. Not to mention dear family and friends we’ve made along life’s path. Much to be thankful and grateful for indeed.

----------


## NancySC

I was there at MC with your description Amy !  But then we did rent that villa a few times before you also enjoying those starry starry nights & when clear, the isles across the sea.  Happy New Year to you & Phil !

----------


## Dennis

> Great reporting, Dennis — merci!



I was hoping to spot this during Eli's 9:30 PM walk last night. 
But the clouds had another plan.
I could only see the moon and Jupiter.

----------


## cassidain

> I could only see the moon and Jupiter.



Eli could probably spot Uranus from his vantage point  :cool:

----------


## Dennis

> Eli could probably spot Uranus from his vantage point



 :Big Laugh:

----------


## elgreaux

Yes, St Barth does have beautiful starry nights!

----------


## JEK

> Yes, St Barth does have beautiful starry nights!




  Thank you for getting us back to the sentiment that Amy so eloquently expressed. The boys like to humor each other in peculiar ways.

----------


## davesmom

Thank you, Amy and Phil, for all you do to spread the magic of Saint-Barth to all who read on our shared site.  There is simply no place like it, but the truth of the magic is in the amazing people you meet, as much as the beloved island itself.  Over the 20 or so years we have been coming, we have made many friends, real and "virtual", learned the best places to go, shared suggestions, and have given others a chance to explore a unique place in the Caribbean that has a history worth appreciating, aside from all of the fun, food, and frolic to be had here. Some people come for the culture, some for a party, some for divine evenings under the stars without city lights.  But no one will find another place like this and I do venture to say/repeat that even in extremely difficult times in people's lives, Saint-Barth is a refuge, even in your mind, that will always be your "happy place".  So although people come for many reasons, I do think everyone takes away the joy that Saint-Barth leaves with you, no matter where you go.  Happy 2023 and may everyone get back to their "happy place" this year!

----------


## Pocono Traveler

What a lovely message! Thanks for sharing. We return in November. Can't wait!

----------

